# Caiman time is here at last !!



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally got a date for getting my Cuviers dwarf caiman , next tuesday 09/10/07, so expect to see lots of pics ..... 

Im soooooooo excited .... Im picking it up from a zoo that is local to me ... 

Steve


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yay!! cant wait to see the pics!!!! well done mate!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

haha your soo lucky
yayy pics... more pics!!
:grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats awesome, 

"good things come to those that wait"

Guiness

:lol2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Amazing animals, but have fun taming them!! (if thats what you plan on doing):no1:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

CONGRATS! :no1: They are awsome creatures :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks .... LOL


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

A great news! happy man! I envy you!

So your avatar is the guy?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Yea*

Yea , thats gonna be my little Snap , LOL


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

A zoo sell you a caiman? really?! wow? they do that. hu~n.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

The make GREAT earrings. they even do the piercing for you.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

A zoo is not selling it to me .... the breeders are doing work in the zoo next week, and are bringing it there for me as its very near my house, and they are miles away , its a godsend !

Steve


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

fangsy said:


> A zoo is not selling it to me .... the breeders are doing work in the zoo next week, and are bringing it there for me as its very near my house, and they are miles away , its a godsend !
> 
> Steve



understood.
a nice news again. you gonna be busy for the beast, aren't you? haha
more up waiting later.:grin1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

cool, bet you cant wait
One Q, how do you transport a Caimen? I assume its not in a pillow case.lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

markhill said:


> cool, bet you cant wait
> One Q, how do you transport a Caimen? I assume its not in a pillow case.lol


they are tiny when young, a tub would be fine


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Great stuff dude.
Look forward to seeing pics and hearing all about Him.
Best of luck.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking forward to the pics. Wish I was getting one though


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah if its a baby it will just be in a tub


----------



## Blakey (Aug 1, 2006)

hey dude, caimans are wicked!
What enclosure have you got for him fully grown?

how was obtaining the license? ive heard its a red tape nightmare!

: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've had them. the spectacled caimans are cheap. the others not so.

you have your work cut out for you. wonderful thing as long as you can keep them properly. crocodilians, a major animal. congrats!! we used galvinized water troughs to keep them in. worked great.:no1:


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

how cool. ur so lucky to be getting a caimen(spelling) i bet there a bit hard to handle when they get older. 
xsachax


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

im well jelous, id love a caiman!

looking fowards 2 the pics


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice one matey and welcome to the Caimen club, mine is absolutely brilliant, does exactley what she's sposed to do, "BITES ANYTHING THAT IS FLESHY"

Don't try and tame it though, you'll spoil what it stands for, it's a dangerous wild animal, hense the license and thats what they are meant to be.

As for transporting, mine is about 28 inches and will travel quite happily in a polly box that is taped down and has ho;es for ventilation.

Rob.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Nice one matey and welcome to the Caimen club, mine is absolutely brilliant, does exactley what she's sposed to do, "BITES ANYTHING THAT IS FLESHY"
> 
> Don't try and tame it though, you'll spoil what it stands for, it's a dangerous wild animal, hense the license and thats what they are meant to be.
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: polly box :lol2: I remember once i put a tortoise in a polly box looked like a snow storm all white millions of tiny white balls everywhere couldent see the tortoise for white balls :lol2: Soz just thinking what a mess it made......


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

cool.

so how are you housing him? and was the setup expensive? and what components ie heaters etc have you used?

just i'd love one to,

how big and in what time scale do you expect him to grow?

thanks
: victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

would love to hear about husbandry etc also...and see pics.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

oooooh i want one! make sure u post pics!!!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

ahhh nice one! post loada pics when you get it and enclosure pics too : victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

My one is about 24 - 26 inches snout to tail and she is is in a toughened glass tank which is 36x24x24, I started off with about 6 inches of room temp water (pumped and filtered) with some rocks in there for her to climb out and bask under a 100 watt heat bulb.

The top of the enclosure has glass sliding doors which is double locked (Looks like a viv on it's back) with a wooden lid on top of that for added security.

She was a bit of a sod to get feeding and just looked un happy so spoke to a few people that keep caimens and have since adjusted the ambiance.

She now has fish tank stones on the ground, then 6 inches of heated (with tropical tank heater) water, there is a paving slab in brick stilts providing cover and a rockery/waterfall that she can climb up to get on the slab for dry land, I have also removed the heat bulb as thw water is warm enough. I also stuck some plastic plants to the back of the tank which drapes in the water so she can hide out in there.

She is now thriving, eats like a garbage disposal unit and comes out in the open to see whats going on.

She would probably live happily in there for another year at least but I am in the process of building a 4ft wide by 5ft deep (front to back) enclosure with a heated/filtered pond with loads of ground space, looking really cool already and it's only half done.

I will get some pics posted here soon.

Here is a link to a couple of pics of her on my website

Scales and Fangs |


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sweet...
so umn... if not atall tame... how do you go about removing for cleaning or whatnot? changing viv etc?

so you have no heat other than the water heater?
do you have to worry about humidity and stuff or is it a simple... "its a half water, half land thingy..the humidity must be right" kinda thing?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> sweet...
> so umn... if not atall tame... how do you go about removing for cleaning or whatnot? changing viv etc?
> 
> so you have no heat other than the water heater?
> do you have to worry about humidity and stuff or is it a simple... "its a half water, half land thingy..the humidity must be right" kinda thing?


 
Well it's filtered so its kinda self cleaning plus she is a curtious shitter, she climbs on the slab and goes on there which makes it easy. When she does have a full clean, I have to pin her down and pick her up like you handle a nasty bosc or nile. Just expect more blood if you make a mistake with a caimen though.

Yeah only got the water heated but the tank is now in the reptile room of the shop si has an air temp of around 80 during the day so plenty warm for her.

Dont have to worry about humidity, it takes care of itself, when the tank was at home, i found the glass would conense up when the air was cold outside the tank but now it's at the shop, it don't get that problem no more.

Rob.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The setup at BJherps is pretty smart, they have their adults in a large room looks about 10ft squared if not bigger, the pond is made pretty deep with half and half water and land, with plants and trees planted around to make it look natural, I have only had a quick look a few times and have never asked about temps or anything, thats just from observations.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool and cool.

May be soemthing to think about once i have a bit of land.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

So, the time has nearly come , tomorrow is the big day !!

Its like xmas eve ... lol ..... BJ Herp is where im getting him / her from , 

I would love to see pics of your setup Rob ...

Thanks very much for all your comments guys ....

Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was down there yesterday, I was tempted to steal your caiman:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, did you mention me to him ?

Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na I was going to but it was a bit of a rush because the rugby was on so I just quickly picked up my frozen food, I didnt see Jerry though just Paul.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

cool I cant wait


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Got him , Got him ....*

Got him ,,,,, got him .....


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

congrats mate that is stunning :no1: (lucky begger)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

congratulations mate, a handsome little chap.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks , dosnt move much ..... 


LOL, nah , he is lovely ....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the ones I have seen are like statues most of the time.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea , I got one of those statues .........

Steve


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I was going to say has he picked "his spot" yet?

they don't do much moving do they 

Mason


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

mental!! what u calling him? think u should call him steve after urwin, steve!!!
what does he eat??
im saying he and im not even sure what sex oooopsie!!!
can u breed them then or do u need another sort of license for that??


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

My sister named him / her , Snap ... lol

Might breed , not sure yet , Its same license , just more insurance ,,.... 

Steve


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

awww its sooooo cute and tiny lol. Good luck with him/her lol.
xsachax


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

breed breed breed! lovely and btw i think i saw the same enclosure for treefrogs on youtube? am i right or is it just a lookalike?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

isnt it meant to be pretty tricky to breed them? I just remember reading that Jerry had succeeded where everyone else had failed.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> breed breed breed! lovely and btw i think i saw the same enclosure for treefrogs on youtube? am i right or is it just a lookalike?


Dunno , LOL, it used to be my marine tank for 6 yrs ......

Do you have the youtube link ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations, what a stunning animal :no1:
Look forward to updates and watching him/her grow.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

looks awesome!! more pics more pics!! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have lots of time before you have to build a good sized habitat.
glad you got a baby. them dwarfs can be finiky but you'll manage just fine. but when he's 3-4 foot, he'll not just be longer he'll be way stouter.
like before, those water trowels work well when it grows. best of luck, i hope it stays nice and tame. they can be rascals!:lol2: a pretty thing!!!:no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea , hope he can stay indoors for as long as possible ......

Steve


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

More pics!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: just seen a dwarf caiman up for £250 bargain!! :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> More pics!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: just seen a dwarf caiman up for £250 bargain!! :lol2:


Where, tell me! tell me!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

awwwwm hes cute


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

I WANT ONE !!!! :bash:

Nice little critter there mate.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Where, tell me! tell me!


 
I could sell you CF babies all day long at £250 and still make a few quid myself I think...

I will check which lists they are on if you can't source them.


----------



## dragonwolf (Jul 16, 2007)

You have an absolutely stunning little dinosaur there, mate. All the very best with his upkeep. I shall definately be keeping an eye out for his progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some of them were filmed for life in cold blood, you may have a little film star there.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Really .... do you have the link ?

Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it was on BJ herps web site a while ago, David Attenborough was down there when they were filming and im pretty sure Paul told me they filmed the caiman.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Not my cup of tea but very nice and well done.........


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful Caiman :no1:

I sooooo want one, i will have one someday when i get a place with more room(unless i can find room to fit one in this place **Thinks long and hard** how big a viv will i need for a baby?)

To Snakes and Fangs

I will be down to see your caiman as soon as i can get down to Leigh. Is it under lock and key :whistling2:

PS. dont let the landlord know, im not supposed to have any extra animals in this flat and i have 5 reps and 3 rats :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome Dude....oooooh get feeding videos....


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow .... s/he's gorgous :mf_dribble:

Lucky sod lol. How hard was it to get the DWA lisence and stuff inc costs if i can be nosey, PM me if you like ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Click to view fullsize
 
  
Look at this guy! These don't get that big and he is pretty darn tame 250.00 plus shipping. 

Thanks, 

Visa / MC / Paypal Accepted 

Jeremy Moore 
Vivid Vivariums 
817-996-3719





If i just had the money:no1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

$250 ???


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> $250 ???


 
and no stinkin dwa crap. right to my door. those stupid laws and things you guys have to put up with..........it sucks!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*More Pics*

More Pics .... :




























Wicked

Steve


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

have you let it test its biting power on you yet? :no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Lol*

Nah , not something im going to ever experience, I hope ...... 

LOL

Steve


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

awww he is so so small.
So what is he feeding on atm?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Crickets , and fish , but hes been in there a few days and has eaten nothing yet ,


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

What will you feed him on when larger? similar to a large snake diet?


----------



## Jack (Apr 7, 2007)

*breeding?*

its a nice idea to potentially breed your camien, but like it was said earlier breeding/producing eggs, then geeting them to hatch isnt as straight forward as it sounds. 
The camien Jerry Cole has have been a 15year project for him. You need healthy bank balance,space,experience,time,patience etc etc.
Many people have tried to breed this species of camien, Jerry is one of maybe five people worldwide whom has managed to get them to breed in captivity.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

It is still early days yet and it always a possibility.
However rare soemthing is.. it shouldn't sugest it cant be done again, more frequently, and more importantly by anyone who is willing to put the effort in.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

At the moment , trying to get him to eat is the issue ....

Any suggestions ??

Thanks

Steve


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

dangle ur finger in? :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fangsy said:


> At the moment , trying to get him to eat is the issue ....
> 
> Any suggestions ??
> 
> ...


I recon ring Jerry he will have suggestions, he might just tell you he needs to settle in a bit better, have you been handling him much? because maybe that would stop him settling so quickly.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can never read too much. i found this site. it might help a little

Crocodilian Captive Care FAQ (Caiman, Alligator, Crocodile)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

aww hes sweet. looks like a little chap with a big attitude lol.


----------



## UrbanGeckoWarrior (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow... i want one i want one i want one!!!

It's a dwarf caiman right? 
Good luck with him/her and keep us updated with pics... it'll be interesting to see him/her when he/she is 5foot. LOl:lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

aww he is the cutest little thing 

absolutely stunning!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

fangsy said:


> At the moment , trying to get him to eat is the issue ....
> 
> Any suggestions ??
> 
> ...


Is crix and fish what your offering exactly what he has been fed whilst with jerry?

id have thought its just settling in mind.

EDIT- As already said, prolly worthwhile giving Jerry a call to check everything is spot on and see if he has any sugestions.
I would have thought they wouldnt be daily feeders anyway [just guessing] so presumabely they can take a little longer to get settled and need/want to eat.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

tried trout food?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been speaking to Jerry and Paul all week ......

They have just suggested feeding after dark , ignoring the problem for now as probably just settling in .....

I am feeding just what they have been feeding, they came and delivered him to me and loved my enclosure.

Im gonna try a pinkie after dark tonight.

Thanks all

Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

good luck mate and let us know how you get on


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that makes all the sense in the world. baby caimans are on everybodies menu in the wild. and night is when they are all out and active.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds like nothing to worry about then dude.
keep us updated.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

You've made me want one now.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

He/She is now going for the locusts, but missing very badly


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh dear... my bosc has started being a bit crap with the aiming, I think he may be long sighted, he certainely can see from a good distance.

Are you using adult locusts?
stressfull?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

least thats a good sign mate


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea .... spose ..... Wont take a pinkie though


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

You tried Braining it?
Don't really know what they prefer.

Good Luck Though, Bloody Stunner!
How much did the wee cutey cost and how much is DWA?


----------

